# Home generator gas bill



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

So those of you who have them, what is your average gas bill running 24/7 like during hurricane outages.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I get 8-9 hours per 5 gallons.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

If you are talking about 22-24 KW natural gas you are looking at $135 to $150 a day.


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Texas T said:


> If you are talking about 22-24 KW natural gas you are looking at $135 to $150 a day.


That doesnâ€™t sound right at all...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Texas T said:


> If you are talking about 22-24 KW natural gas you are looking at $135 to $150 a day.


that's pricy, but I'll take it any day over camping at home in the dark and cold. :texasflag


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

During Ike, we had a 22kw water cooled on nat gas.
We ran for 2 weeks continuously. I am positive our has bill did not exceed $800.00 for that month.
More recently, I just purchased a 27kw water cooled and propane tank. The 500 gallon tank, delivered, and filled cost right at $3000.00. The tank was purchased out right, not leased. I should easily get 3 weeks continuous run time on the 500 gallon tank.

Neither of those scenarios works out to $135-$150.00 per day...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 45kw that powers my house. It uses .7 gal diesel per hour at half load.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

https.://assurancepower.com/aps-blog/generac-home-generator-fuel-consumption




This should help.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is the info you are looking for.

https://assurancepower.com/aps-blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-run-a-generator

https://assurancepower.com/aps-blog/generac-home-generator-fuel-consumption


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

so natural gas and gasoline are the cheapest. what if you put the generator in the back yard, and put a wind turbine or solar pack on top of it, to power it, now we're cooking with fire. :walkingsm :texasflag


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Floatin Doc said:


> I have a 45kw that powers my house. It uses .7 gal diesel per hour at half load.


that sounds insanely low. What model do you have?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

14kw Generac (Center) Natural gas powered.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you want something to compare it with....try putting the family in a nice hotel during the disasters.. Shouldn't run more than about $200-$300/day..


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

gotmuddy said:


> that sounds insanely low. What model do you have?


Here is some info on diesel consumption.

https://www.generatorjoe.net/html/fueluse.html


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking at a 27,000 watt pto driven for the tractor. Little over a gallon an hour. Will run the full house.
No engine maintenance throughout the year. Tractor always starts.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

LaddH said:


> Here is the info you are looking for.
> 
> https://assurancepower.com/aps-blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-run-a-generator
> 
> ...


I guess I don't know how to math, because their numbers don't seem to add up to me.

If natural gas cost 3.25/1000 cu. ft. and a genset uses 118 cu. ft/hr. then that seems to say that it would cost .38/hr to operate on a fuel basis alone. Yet, they are saying that it would cost $4-5/mo to operate the genset for 40 minutes. That is a big jump in cost. Are they adding in wear and tear on the genset itself into the cost equation that they haven't noted? Or am I not figuring the number properly?

By my calculation, their 7kw example would only cost $9.20/day to fuel at a natural gas price of $3.25/1000 cu. ft.

118 cf/hour * 24 hours = 2832 cf /day used

2832 cf /1000 = 2.832 mcf.

2.832 mcf * $3.25/mcf = $9.20 / day.


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

Natural gas is by far the cheapest way to go if you have access to it.I don't care what that math supposedly says.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Lagunapadre said:


> Natural gas is by far the cheapest way to go if you have access to it.I don't care what that math supposedly says.


All i am trying to say is that it seems they are overstating the cost for some reason.

I am not in my forever home, so I am not investing in a whole home generator, but when I am, I plan on getting one and it will be natural gas if I have access.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

c hook said:


> so natural gas and gasoline are the cheapest. what if you put the generator in the back yard, and put a wind turbine or solar pack on top of it, to power it, now we're cooking with fire. :walkingsm :texasflag


Great idea. I bet it wouldnâ€™t cost but a $12 a month to run it 24/7. Only downside would be that the itâ€™d only work an hour or so every two days and the intial cost would probably be about $75000 bucks. Lol

Bullapoop can chime in on this after he cleans his back off when his morning session with Waymore is done.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

My numbers come Mont the founder here and his company that installed it. The gas company charges a commercial price for NG.



jimandrews1 said:


> That doesnâ€™t sound right at all...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Texas T said:


> My numbers come Mont the founder here and his company that installed it. The gas company charges a commercial price for NG.


Same here. Mont said aboot $110 a day for a 22or 24k (??) generator ran on propane. He has one so Iâ€™m taking it as a fact.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

gotmuddy said:


> that sounds insanely low. What model do you have?


MQ45


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Floatin Doc said:


> MQ45


everything I am finding says 1.6 gph


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> Same here. Mont said aboot $110 a day for a 22or 24k (??) generator ran on propane. He has one so Iâ€™m taking it as a fact.


I'll definitely need a 500 gal tank. I didn't realize it cost that much to run one! My E has only gone out at night. So I'll say this whole fiasco would of cost me about 200 dollars in propane.
Not counting buying the tank and gen. Its high dollar no doubt. But if we keep going the way we are going with this green new deal it will probably be worth it in the long run.
I'm always having outages up here! Entergy is by far not the best provider.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

My 22kw generac is about $2.00 - $2.50 per hour based on load.

Worst case scenario would be $60 to run 24 hrs. 

It ran for 4 hrs the other night and then 12 hrs yesterday so I guess we will see.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Lagunapadre said:


> I'm looking at a 27,000 watt pto driven for the tractor. Little over a gallon an hour. Will run the full house.
> No engine maintenance throughout the year. Tractor always starts.


You must have a big tractor to run that. I've been looking at them and my 30 horsepower...26 horsepower at the PTO...tractor would only run 12kw-15kw generator.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> You must have a big tractor to run that. I've been looking at them and my 30 horsepower...26 horsepower at the PTO...tractor would only run 12kw-15kw generator.


That was my plan as well until until you start looking at the PTO specs and whats needed to run a sizable PTO generator. I have a 30HP deere but the PTO is only 25HP and any PTO driven generator of size takes a much bigger PTO hp. Too bad because I also have a 44 gallon rolling fuel tank in my Excurion to store the fuel and go get more when needed.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

The spec sheet for my 22KW Generac (propane) states that it uses 2.5 gals. per hour at 1/2 load and 3.5 gals. per hour peek load. Your price per gallon depends on who you're buying from and the time of year. Right now our retail residential price for propane is $2.30 per gallon. Using 3.5 GPH that equates to $193.20 per 24 hour period. Keep in mind that generator usage in the winter is extremely rare. Summer time gas prices are lower, when you would most likely need it due to outages caused by storms.

My 500 gal. tank was filled Saturday to 80% (400 gals). Our generator has started and run for 30 - 45 minutes at a time during the blackouts and both of my furnaces have been running a lot more than usual and I still have a 75% (350 gals). I think you could conceivably use the 1/2 load numbers for estimating fuel costs.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I built a new home right before Hurricane Laura in Hackberry, LA and installed a 22kw Generac propane powered generator. I lived off the generator for 25 days. I started out running it about 20 hours a day until I got the house dried out. The tank is 500 gallons and they fill it to 80% which is 400 gallons. I was using exactly 10% per day at first which is 40 gallons a day running almost full time. After a week, I got conservative and ran it about 12-14 hours a day which is plenty. I averaged about 6% per day which is 24 gallons a day. I was paying $2.20 per gallon which was $52.80 per day. So, running it almost full time was $88 per day and conservatively was $53 per day. The only problem I have had with the unit was the oil pressure sensor switch which turned out to be a recalled item. I had a technician walk me through how to bypass it and thank god it worked. It was a lifesaver and as we speak I am running it again with this winter storm. My wife *****ed and moaned that we didnâ€™t need one and now if she left me she would take that generator with her LOL. She said she will never live anywhere without one.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

teckersley said:


> That was my plan as well until until you start looking at the PTO specs and whats needed to run a sizable PTO generator. I have a 30HP deere but the PTO is only 25HP and any PTO driven generator of size takes a much bigger PTO hp. Too bad because I also have a 44 gallon rolling fuel tank in my Excurion to store the fuel and go get more when needed.


Yep, but I can squeeze 48 gallons in the wife's Excursion if I work it...:biggrin:


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

gotmuddy said:


> everything I am finding says 1.6 gph


I just ran it for 72 hours without shut down and it held 50 gallons and ran over the fill pipe. I ain't complaining.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Texas T said:


> If you are talking about 22-24 KW natural gas you are looking at $135 to $150 a day.


Yes exactly what i was asking. I should have clarified.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lagunapadre said:


> I'm looking at a 27,000 watt pto driven for the tractor. Little over a gallon an hour. Will run the full house.
> No engine maintenance throughout the year. Tractor always starts.


I have considered this but thought I didn't want to put too many hours on my tractor. However if I only used it 2x a year at 5 days max, that is only 120 hours a year. So I guess that is not too bad.

What side tractor do you have to run a 27K watt generator? I have a 55hp tractor with 28hp at the PTO.


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

atcfisherman said:


> I have considered this but thought I didn't want to put too many hours on my tractor. However if I only used it 2x a year at 5 days max, that is only 120 hours a year. So I guess that is not too bad.
> 
> What side tractor do you have to run a 27K watt generator? I have a 55hp tractor with 28hp at the PTO.


Arc. You might check the specs on your tractor PTO. This number sounds low for a 55hp. Tractor. Mine is 57hp with 52 hp at PTO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texashookset said:


> Same here. Mont said aboot $110 a day for a 22or 24k (??) generator ran on propane. He has one so Iâ€™m taking it as a fact.


Propane is a bit more expensive than Natural gas right? The original post was asking about Natural Gas, not Propane.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Propane is a bit more expensive than Natural gas right? The original post was asking about Natural Gas, not Propane.


Can you store Natural gas in a large tank like propane or do you have to have NG line already?


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

i never keep track . i'm just really glad i have one when the power goes out . probably the best thing iv'e ever spent money on .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm like nauti, the cost per day to run it doesn't bug me..my guy is coming next week to give me a quote on an installed 22KW NG generator with pad and transfer switch. This cold snap caught me "cold" and that won't happen again.

Besides I have friends who were out of power for a long long time during the last hurricane to hit Houston. Been almost 60 years since my area had a bad hurricane and the way this year is starting out I want to make sure I have electricity if one does come our way.

TH


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Davidsel47 said:


> Can you store Natural gas in a large tank like propane or do you have to have NG line already?


No, it has to be piped in.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> Same here. Mont said aboot $110 a day for a 22or 24k (??) generator ran on propane. He has one so Iâ€™m taking it as a fact.


I calculated the roughly the same $100+/day. Ok if youâ€™re only running it a couple days, but if youâ€™re out a few weeks, it gets kinda pricey.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

hoosierplugger said:


> I calculated the roughly the same $100+/day. Ok if youâ€™re only running it a couple days, but if youâ€™re out a few weeks, it gets kinda pricey.


A lot of folks up north will stick with the 14k, it will run everything, just not all at once. The reasoning was that fuel consumption is drastically higher with the bigger generators. Not that they were trying to be cheaper they just said they could stretch fuel longer if they were in a situation that they had to make what they had last for longer stretches of time.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Floatin Doc said:


> I have a 45kw that powers my house. It uses .7 gal diesel per hour at half load.


Goodness! 45kw? How big is your house?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Goodness! 45kw? How big is your house?


My house is in the 3k ft range and I realize that 45kw is a bit of overkill, but I never have to worry about overload and I run everything in the house and shop. Someone posted that diesel gensets use 1.6 gph at 50% but keep in mind that 50% of my capacity is 22.5kw or the max output on most large home units. It's rare that I'm ever at 50% capacity so my genset is rarely under much of a load. I just ran it non stop for 72 hours and it used 50 gallons of diesel. I've never had a problem getting diesel even when all of the stations were out of gasoline. A few years ago I bought a 22kw generac and then it sat for over a year only running for it'd monthly exercise. The first time I really needed it, the dam thing literally exploded. Over a year old so no warranty. I talked to a friend in the oil bidness and he told me what they used on drill sites and those units run for weeks or months without shutting down. A bit pricey up front, but when it's 10 degrees, they get real inexpensive. Now when there is a power outage, I don't havw to decide which appliances to use, I just flip the switch.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Davidsel47 said:


> A lot of folks up north will stick with the 14k, it will run everything, just not all at once. The reasoning was that fuel consumption is drastically higher with the bigger generators. Not that they were trying to be cheaper they just said they could stretch fuel longer if they were in a situation that they had to make what they had last for longer stretches of time.


Load factor on these things makes a huge difference. They burn about the same fuel whether theyâ€™re running at 24kw or 12kw - Iâ€™m generalizing.

Youâ€™re right, if you can undersize the unit (say 14kw) so your A/C or heat is running 24/7 and barely keeping up, you can cut that $100/ day to $60/day. Itâ€™s hard to do that though, because outside temps fluctuate (daytime vs nighttime). If your willing to be a little uncomfortable, but still have heat or A/C you can hit the $60/day.


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> I have considered this but thought I didn't want to put too many hours on my tractor. However if I only used it 2x a year at 5 days max, that is only 120 hours a year. So I guess that is not too bad.
> 
> What side tractor do you have to run a 27K watt generator? I have a 55hp tractor with 28hp at the PTO.


You need 2 HP per 1000 kilowatt. Thats running full capacity on the generator. AC units during a hurricane pull far less load than electric heat does for your house. Electric heat is a dead short.
I've heard that a 17,000 will run a 5 ton unit.I have no personal experience of that though.
If you have a 55hp tractor your pto HP should be around 50 or so.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

hoosierplugger said:


> Davidsel47 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of folks up north will stick with the 14k, it will run everything, just not all at once. The reasoning was that fuel consumption is drastically higher with the bigger generators. Not that they were trying to be cheaper they just said they could stretch fuel longer if they were in a situation that they had to make what they had last for longer stretches of time.
> ...


I have this conversation with half my customers. Smaller is not better and I will explain why along with stats straight from Generac in the attached photo.

If you were to buy a 11kw vs a 20/22kw generator, the 11kw at full load consumes almost the exact amount of fuel as the 20/22kw models at half load. If you step up to a 16kw it consumes pretty much the same fuel at half and full load as a 22kw. If you are running the smaller units and need to utilize more accessories (cooking, tying in extra appliances, cranking up heaters, etc) you don't have the capacity without trying to possibly shut other things down.

So what about cost savings. A lot of people try to rationalize that they can save money by purchasing a smaller unit. A 16kw unit will only save you $500-$600 over a 22kw. The install cost is the same so now you have limited yourself on comfort and available power for a few hundred dollars total. Fuel consumption is the same so there is no future variable savings. For the vast majority of homeowners, a 22kw unit is the best option. It will run everything you need to be comfortable and maximize fuel efficiency.

But regardless of what size unit you get, I encourage customers to have a 500 gallon tank if they are using Propane. Tanks only get filled to 80% so that 500 gallon tank will only hold 400 gallons. The other thing I suggest to people is to own the tank vs renting from a supplier. If you own the tank you can buy your gas from any supplier. This is not only key from being able to price shop, but also during emergency situations. Being able to get propane from whoever has fuel or is available for delivery is critical. A lot, if not most, of suppliers won't deliver to you if you don't rent from them or own your tank. The other advantage is tank size. Suppliers don't want to rent you a 500 gallon or bigger tank if you have limited LPG appliances. They make money off resupplying so the smaller the tank the better. But if you're buying a tank you can get whatever size you want.

I hope this helps.


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

*Siphoning Gas*

For those of you talking about filling up your vehicles for available gas or diesel how do you get it back out.

We tried to get gas out of four different vehicles with no luck. Two had a screen or something close to the gas cap where you couldn't get the hose in. The other two we just couldn't get the gas out of. Both were full.

Newtron


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

> I talked to a friend in the oil bidness and he told me what they used on drill sites


And, what would that be?

Are propane.natural gas generators similar to diesel where they are "happiest" running at about 80% load? I know the new electronic controlled diesel engines are more able to run at lower load levels but what is optimum?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Floatin Doc said:


> I just ran it for 72 hours without shut down and it held 50 gallons and ran over the fill pipe. I ain't complaining.


hell i wouldnt either


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got my recent bill and after running my whole home gen for a total of 16 hrs my bill increased by $30. So it is a fair estimate that running it that entire time at approx 60% load only added that amount plus the increased use of gas for the heater. 

Hypothetically speaking one could estimate roughly $45 to $60 in a 24 hr period depending on load. 

I have a 22kw Generac by the way.


----------



## Baldpate (Jun 11, 2020)

Unless AmeriGas is your propane provider, in which case you might not burn much because Amerigas will leave you high and dry when you most need propane. This cold spell is not the first time theyâ€™ve done this to us, either. I terminated contract today. Have to write and mail them a letter to terminate. Silly.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

After Hurricane Harvey we stayed in our travel travel trailer for 15 days on a Generac 6500/5500 portable generator, 5 gallons for,day shift and another 5 gallons on night shift running AC and all. Also run two refrigerators and a few lights on extension cords in our house. Just saying.......cC


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

c hook said:


> so natural gas and gasoline are the cheapest. what if you put the generator in the back yard, and put a wind turbine or solar pack on top of it, to power it, now we're cooking with fire. :walkingsm :texasflag


In all seriousness, if youâ€™re getting one to use for when the cold knocks out the power, you better winterize whatever power source youâ€™re using.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Add to the discussion, I have a 22kw Generac on Natural Gas, provider is Centerpoint Energy.

I just got my bill in for February. It includes 46 hours of operation with the generator. 

Total bill with taxes was $130.41, used 106CCF for the entire month. Previous month was 60ccf, no power outages.

$4.20 a day in gas cost for Feb, billing cycle was 32 days. Previous months bill was $2.57 a day.

I have gas range, and 2 gas on demand water heaters, we ran the pool pumps the entire time on generator so nothing froze. We did not turn on heaters, as house stayed at 68 degrees. *It is well insulated, closed cell and open cell foam.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> In all seriousness, if youâ€™re getting one to use for when the cold knocks out the power, you better winterize whatever power source youâ€™re using.


Been 32 years since we saw cold weather like this for so long.

I"m getting the whole home generator for hurricanes. I won't be around in 32 more years to worry about another freeze 

TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I said the same thing after the first flood weâ€™d had in 25 years five years ago....weâ€™ve had 2 more since then.....:biggrin:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Motors and engines and electricity no worky underwater.


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

Sgrem said:


> Motors and engines and electricity no worky underwater.


Grem
I'm gonna guess that 90% if the people that lose Electricity during a hurricane aren't underwater. 
2 weeks out in my hood and no flooding (around my house).

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Trouthunter said:


> Been 32 years since we saw cold weather like this for so long.
> 
> I"m getting the whole home generator for hurricanes. I won't be around in 32 more years to worry about another freeze
> 
> TH


You and me both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

pipeliner345 said:


> So those of you who have them, what is your average gas bill running 24/7 like during hurricane outages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


during a Hurricane or freeze-thats my last concern...


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Texas T said:


> If you are talking about 22-24 KW natural gas you are looking at $135 to $150 a day.


Not even close! 
I was without power for 52 hours during the freezemagedon. My normal gas bill is right around $30. Just got my new will and it is $87. That is running Kohler 20KW natural has gas whole home system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The numbers I reported came from Mont, the founder here.



dkeeton1 said:


> Not even close!
> I was without power for 52 hours during the freezemagedon. My normal gas bill is right around $30. Just got my new will and it is $87. That is running Kohler 20KW natural has gas whole home system.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Texas T said:


> The numbers I reported came from Mont, the founder here.


You keep saying that, but I donâ€™t care if Donald Trump and Joe Biden both agreed with you, those numbers are wrong. 
Maybe you disremembered...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lot of difference between NG and propane....guessing thatâ€™s some of the discrepancy


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

https://www.dosfrio.com/index.php?topic=22298.msg276540#msg276540

"One thing to keep in mind about backup generators is how much you want to pay to run it. 20-22KW on natural gas will run you $130 per day to run. LP is right at double that. In a backup situation, you really need to decide what is essential and what you can do without."


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Texas T said:


> https://*******/index.php?topic=22298.msg276540#msg276540
> 
> "One thing to keep in mind about backup generators is how much you want to pay to run it. 20-22KW on natural gas will run you $130 per day to run. LP is right at double that. In a backup situation, you really need to decide what is essential and what you can do without."


Ummm. No....I think you have your numbers way off. WAY WAY OFF....

With a 16kw-24kw LP gen the fuel cost may be as high as $130 to $185 or so a day worst case scenario..... about half that on Natural Gas (and the 16kw-24kw rated gen will make less power on NG.)

3.6 gallons per hour x 24 hours x $2.15 a gallon


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The quote in my post is directly from Mont.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Texas T said:


> The quote in my post is directly from Mont.


Ya you've said that twice now. Does that somehow automatically mean it's gospel?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

2 cool has gone to the idiots since Mont left.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Texas T said:


> 2 cool has gone to the idiots since Mont left.


Yes things have changed. And yes Mont knows a lot about generators.

The manufacturers listed fuel burn has been attached. The math there is pretty clear.

I don't see the issue. Its ok to be mistaken and off. Thats why we discuss. But calling everyone else an idiot when you cannot accept that you are mistaken with very simple, straight forward, non creative math is what can make things seems idiotic.....even after being shown several times by several posters on this thread.

Even Mont can be educated with new information....can you?


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

You are way off. As I previously stated, I lived off my 22 kw Generac after hurricane Laura for 25 days. It cost me $53 per day average running about 12-14 hours a day. It cost $85 for 18-20 hours a day.


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Texas T said:


> 2 cool has gone to the idiots since Mont left.


Yeah, where the heck did you come from??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

jimandrews1 said:


> Yeah, where the heck did you come from??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What an ignorant thing to say. Texas T has been on here since it started. You didn't join until 2016.

I agree with Grem. Cool off everyone.

The man quotes someone who installs these generators (and founded this site, so he's not an idiot) and you attack him. If you want to disagree with someone, do it without being a jack arse. If you see it a different way, be civil. I think Texas T was not so wrong with his response after being attacked.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*lol you guys ruined a golden site*






*burn rate per hour from the source :cheers:*
â€œâ€according to Generac a 22 kilowatt generator would burn approximately 2.1 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 3.6 gph at full load, while a larger 38 kilowatt unit would burn 3 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 5.4 gph at full load.â€â€

That some $$$ whether lpg or propane


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

2.25 days, bill $125 for the past month


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

My 500 gal. propane tank was topped off on the 13th. That tank fuels a 3500 sq. ft. all gas home and a 22KW Generac. We never had a complete power outage but did have a rolling blackout for 4 days. Our blackout lasted from 30 - 45 minutes and then we had commercial power for 1.5 to 2 hours. With a situation like that it's almost impossible to determine how much fuel the generator is using. When the rolling blackouts ended I checked the tank and we were on 55%. That means we used approximately 125 gallons during that 4 day period. That means the house and generator combined went through 31.25 gallons per day. Our retail price at that time was $2.30 per gallon so our daily propane cost was $71.85 to heat the home and fuel the generator.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, I agree natural gas here , sounds right on for me as well 22kw Gen.



dkeeton1 said:


> Not even close!
> I was without power for 52 hours during the freezemagedon. My normal gas bill is right around $30. Just got my new will and it is $87. That is running Kohler 20KW natural has gas whole home system.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> Yep, I agree natural gas here , sounds right on for me as well 22kw Gen.


That's not bad! I'll be running propane!
I think I was out of for about the same time.
Seems like up here they could of spread the usage out so our pipes wouldn't of froze and we then wouldn't of been out of water the whole time.
Makes it ruff when you have livestock ! 
The livestock will eat the snow but when they do that they lose energy trying to heat back up! When its 3 degrees outside. Total BS!


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

pilar said:


> *burn rate per hour from the source :cheers:*
> â€œâ€according to Generac a 22 kilowatt generator would burn approximately 2.1 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 3.6 gph at full load, while a larger 38 kilowatt unit would burn 3 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 5.4 gph at full load.â€â€
> 
> That some $$$ whether lpg or propane


Yes, it is a simple math equation when applied to the fuel source that you are using. When we are only talking about the cost of fuel to run a generator each day.

But, there are so many things that need to go into that math that no two people will come up with the same answer. Example - Total cost of the days used ignores the cost of the generator, installation, maintenance and all of the rest.

And of course each person will put a different value on the peace of mine of having one.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

pilar said:


> *burn rate per hour from the source :cheers:*
> â€œâ€according to Generac a 22 kilowatt generator would burn approximately 2.1 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 3.6 gph at full load, while a larger 38 kilowatt unit would burn 3 gallons per hour at Â½ load and 5.4 gph at full load.â€â€
> 
> That some $$$ whether lpg or propane


I'm guessing you meant NG or propane. LPG (liquified petroleum gas) is propane.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

OK I will say it. Who cares? 

If you have or want a generator for the every so often event that takes your power out for a few days buy one. Does it really matter at that point what the cost per hour is? NO! 

If you are that concerned about price per hour, perhaps it's not for you and you deal with whatever event is happening. 

It's a luxury type binary decision. Kind of like buying a super car or luxury yacht. Or hell, any boat for that matter. If you have to worry about the gas mileage, it's probably NOT for you.

****, some of you guys would argue with a fence post if it would talk back. 8 pages of useless gibberish from "experts"


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I've learned over the years that power outages with Entergy will continue! Windmills aren't the ticket.
Frozen pipes with critters that need water ain't working! Store has no water! Time to upgrade!
Global warming and the gov Sux.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

coachlaw said:


> What an ignorant thing to say. Texas T has been on here since it started. You didn't join until 2016.
> 
> I agree with Grem. Cool off everyone.
> 
> The man quotes someone who installs these generators (and founded this site, so he's not an idiot) and you attack him. If you want to disagree with someone, do it without being a jack arse. If you see it a different way, be civil. I think Texas T was not so wrong with his response after being attacked.


LOL...yeah a real rookie, only 16 years. If you read my original reply , I was very respectful ,no name calling, nothing. In fact, Texas T started the name calling with his idiot remark and his steadfast, monotonous reply implied more than was written. Gosh, excuse me for not knowing who Mont is, after all Iâ€™ve only been here 16 years. Is it possible Texas T may have quoted Mont wrong? Were you there? The fact remains that his figures are wrong, period. Doesnâ€™t matter where they came from, they are indisputably wrong.

As far as me being ignorant, do you always take things so literally?
No disrespect intended Coachlaw. I know youâ€™ve been a respected member for a really long time and Iâ€™ve enjoyed some of your stories in the past. In this case, you might should have sat this one out...maybe not.

BTW, this is my second handle having lost my original one back when nearly everyone else did too. 
Iâ€™m done with this, but if anyone wants to pay $135-$150 per day for either natural gas or propane, shoot me a PM. Iâ€™ll gladly hook you up...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Nothing like watching people argue on the internet and say things to one another they'd never have the stones to say to someone's face:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-2336910/Video-Dogs-bark-ferociously-gate-closed.html

This is how I imagine it would be...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

teckersley said:


> OK I will say it. Who cares?
> 
> If you have or want a generator for the every so often event that takes your power out for a few days buy one. Does it really matter at that point what the cost per hour is? NO!
> 
> ...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

You old coots convinced me to stick with my trusty gasoline generator ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Been 32 years since we saw cold weather like this for so long.
> 
> I"m getting the whole home generator for hurricanes. I won't be around in 32 more years to worry about another freeze
> 
> TH


Dont jinx us!!

In 1989 we had a bad freeze beginning of February. Thought we would never see that again. Then Dec 1989 hit.....plumbers became millionaires and thats when the real fish kill happened.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> If you want something to compare it with....try putting the family in a nice hotel during the disasters.. Shouldn't run more than about $200-$300/day..


Good point!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> So those of you who have them, what is your average gas bill running 24/7 like during hurricane outages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


my natural gas bill usually runs anywhere from $35/$45 during the winter . i live in the cypress area , keep thermostat on 68 deg . . during the freeze , my 22kw generac ran the whole house from mon. at 5:30 pm till wed at 4:30 pm . my gas bill was $90 for that month . i also had a house full of people . old folk and small kids come to stay with me and my wife . i just received my bill a few days ago , otherwise , i would have replied sooner .


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

nauti19 said:


> my natural gas bill usually runs anywhere from $35/$45 during the winter . i live in the cypress area , keep thermostat on 68 deg . . during the freeze , my 22kw generac ran the whole house from mon. at 5:30 pm till wed at 4:30 pm . my gas bill was $90 for that month . i also had a house full of people . old folk and small kids come to stay with me and my wife . i just received my bill a few days ago , otherwise , i would have replied sooner .


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

nauti19 said:


> my natural gas bill usually runs anywhere from $35/$45 during the winter . i live in the cypress area , keep thermostat on 68 deg . . during the freeze , my 22kw generac ran the whole house from mon. at 5:30 pm till wed at 4:30 pm . my gas bill was $90 for that month . i also had a house full of people . old folk and small kids come to stay with me and my wife . i just received my bill a few days ago , otherwise , i would have replied sooner .


I am also in Cypress and my 20KW Generac running on NG was $80.00 for the month of storm, I also had a house full of people w/cable & internet.. a bargain under any circumstance..

my electric bill with tri-eagle energy was cheaper than normal so basically a wash..


----------

